# Difference between Exegesis and Exposition?



## MichaelGao

I always thought they were the same..

Yes...No?? How do you explain it?


----------



## nicnap

Exegesis and exposition are like making a cake. Exegesis is the eggs, the flour, and milk -- plus all the tools that you use. Exposition is the final product. You leave your exegesis in the kitchen (study) and bring the finished cake (exposition) to the table (pulpit). 

For instance, I will do a structural analysis of the passage in Greek ... for MY benefit, but I will never mention it in the pulpit. I will do word studies, but never mention a Greek word from the pulpit. There are many things that go into the sermon that build it and make it and form it, but *should never* make it into the pulpit. In other words, exposition is the fruit of the exegesis.


----------



## Tim

nicnap said:


> I will do word studies, but never mention a Greek word from the pulpit



Hopefully it is not hijacking the thread to ask, why not? Would you never mention _agape_, or _logos_?

---------- Post added at 07:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 AM ----------

Come to think of it, last night, our preacher discussed _chesed_, the Hebrew word for steadfast love.


----------



## nicnap

Tim said:


> Hopefully it is not hijacking the thread to ask, why not? Would you never mention agape, or logos?



Those words are well known, most all Christians already have heard those words enough that they have even incorporated them into their Christian vocabulary. But I would never bring out that something was subjunctive or aorist or etc. ... no, you just give the sense of it. I had one professor tell me years ago, "Most of the time a man brings the original word into the pulpit, it is usually a power play." In my own experience, I have found such things to be true. The minister's task is to bring out the sense of every word so that the text is 'laid open' and the people are taken to the heart of the the text ... this can be done without mentioning the Greek or the Hebrew for that matter.


----------



## torstar

From an unlettered and often tortured set of decades seeing most anything under the sun:

Exegesis is a refined, astringent extrapolation of the Word. A solid 20-30 minutes sermon or homily. You will have no trouble knowing you are hearing or reading this type of teaching. Makes me smile.

Exposition expands on the text with stories and applicable anecdotes, turns into a decent 70 minute sermon. Lloyd-Jones, Barnhouse, and Boice commentaries represent this best to me.

Eisegesis is reading your annual trip to the circus directly into a portion of the Word brought in "for old times sake." 2 seconds of this stemwinding is too much, I'm out of here.

Could be wrong, often am.


----------

